# shag bark hickory



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

does shag bark hickory have the same color and grain patterns as other hickorys?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Around here yes (these things very slightly regionally) It has a lighter sapwood band and a darker heart-like pecan...hard milling stuff, have fun.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the info. I have found that there is an extreme competition between fire wood guys and small sawmills for tree removal debris in my area. (I live in a EAB quarantine zone firewood prices are high because of it) I have started taking the strategy of buying logs as firewood uncut and unsplit. Shag bark hickorys end up in the firewood pile at most places. I can get them for about 90-100 bucks a cord. i found a guy yesterday who has several sugar maples that are ugly and had been sitting around. they are all spalted he told me nobody even wanted them for firewood. if i had not just bought a bunch of walnut i would have bought them home with me. how many BF should a guy expect to get from a cord? 500-600 or so?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

500 is the number I use, I have heard 400 also.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

*Shag Bark Hickoy*

Here are some photos of shag bark. "Scraps from my father in-law. Picture frame stock (in progress) and 1/4" stock for small boxes.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice stock of lumber.


----------

